# Mom in the competition pool



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

There is an unwritten rule on the Texas dog diving docks that if your dog jumps a new personal best at a competition you ought to jump in too. When it is 100+F out we don`t mind obeying LOL. Also it is a huge reward for the dog, at least if they are as velcro as my boys. This is Miksa, who still cannot be set or held by someone else at the end of the dock, he just wants to play with mom, but today he figured to jump with that method 14 feet. He started last summer with 8.6 feet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good job Miksa.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

That looks like a lot of fun!!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

it is a lot of fun despite of the heat. and it is another opportunity to learn about your dog and how you work together as a team. plus if u are interested you gotta meet all sorts of different dogs in a safe outdoors area. heaven for me


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm in!! 
Thank you for the inspiration.
I just sent an email to a Dock Diving center here in CT.
We gotta try that!!!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Last weekend the competition we attended was in East Texas and we met another vizsla - they came from Arkansas, and it turned out that Bende and that girl are related, small world. We were hanging out together the whole weekend supporting each other, it was great and very energizing to have another red head there, usually we are outnumbered by spotted dogs (GSP`s lol)
Is the one u contacted in Storrs, CT? They have a hydro dash and air retrieve special event in August. Hydro dash is basically where they hang a bumper at the end of the dock, the dog jumps in, swims up to the bumper, pulls it down and retrieves it if they choose to, that one is not obligatory, just the pulling down. Measured as time spent to execute the exercise. If Finn likes to retrieve bumpers, that is an easy way to get into the sport since he already likes water and swims well. Let me know if I can help with any information, it would be great to have another vizsla enjoying this sport.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

That's awesome. Good stuff.....congrats.


----------

